# Organ blend



## OldGnarlHead

So we're about to start our organ intro (we added some new cuts to her meals and got some new treats so we were waiting for her poops to go back to normal) and we were wondering if it would be a good idea to make a sort of organ blend, where we mix up several different organs in the food processor and then start giving her that. The reason I feel this is prudent is so that way we don't have to introduce every organ separately, and we can just go slowly with the 'monster mash' as it were. Thoughts?


----------



## naturalfeddogs

You can try. Just treat it as you always would in the beginning...VERY VERY slowly. Tiny amounts at first.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Yep, we start at half a gram increments at first. We found that if we split up her liver amount half in the morning and half at night it's a lot easier for her to handle as well, so once she's at a decent amount to be able to split up, that's what we're going to do as well. I'm determined to get this done as quickly and easily as possible!


----------



## marklaker

I guess I should feel fortunate? After feeding strictly liver for the first month, because it was all I could get my hands on, I introduced pancreas, spleen, and kidney at the 5% levels without any issues.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

marklaker said:


> I guess I should feel fortunate? After feeding strictly liver for the first month, because it was all I could get my hands on, I introduced pancreas, spleen, and kidney at the 5% levels without any issues.


You fed ONLY liver, nothing else? No bone in pieces? Or other proteins? If so you are lucky. Lucky that you didn't have awful cannon butt, and that you didn't run into vitamin A toxicity. Too much liver can actually be toxic. It must be included in the diet obviously, but can be a bad thing if over done.


----------



## marklaker

naturalfeddogs said:


> You fed ONLY liver, nothing else? No bone in pieces? Or other proteins? If so you are lucky. Lucky that you didn't have awful cannon butt, and that you didn't run into vitamin A toxicity. Too much liver can actually be toxic. It must be included in the diet obviously, but can be a bad thing if over done.


No. Referring to organ portion only, following 80-10-10.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Oh, ok. Liver is my organ staple, considering it's all I have access to at the moment.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

marklaker said:


> I guess I should feel fortunate? After feeding strictly liver for the first month, because it was all I could get my hands on, I introduced pancreas, spleen, and kidney at the 5% levels without any issues.


YES FEEL VERY FORTUNATE. I refer to Cricket as having a tissue paper gut. Literally any deviation from normal causes problems. It took us months to fully introduce liver. We even had some issue going from chicken liver to turkey liver. But we deal with it and always have bentonite clay and slippery elm on hand.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Some dogs are more sensitive to organs than others.


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Definitely


----------



## OldGnarlHead

by the way NO ONE DO THIS OMG MAKING THE ORGAN BLEND IS THE MOST TERRIBLE THING IVE EVER DONE


----------



## naturalfeddogs

What happened?


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Well, I definitely thawed the organs too much, but the smell mostly, and at several points my food processor exploded organ bits all over me (I had already showered and had a job interview to go to) and then it jammed my food processor and decided to switch to my Nutribullet and it burnt out the motor of my Nutribullet.. It's super gross...


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Maybe just one at a time, or feed a couple different ones together rather than mixed like that. Or buy monster mash fromRFM.. Sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## OldGnarlHead

Absolutely a nightmare. The only thing about monster mash is that the organs are only from beef, not from other animals


----------

